# نشرة سلامتك الدورية - العدد الاول



## sayed00 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

اخوانى
السلام عليكم

ايمانا منا بأهمية التوعية بمجال السلامة و الصحة المهنية - جائت فكرة بنشرة للسلامة تصدر عن منتديات سلامتك 

بعد تفكير فى التصميم و الاهداف ووصلنا لهذا التصميم المتواضع جدا و الذى نأمل ان يحوز على اعجابكم و الاهم نت التصميم هو المحتوى الفنى

الفكرة و الاهداف فى العدد الاول (مرفق)

منتظر نصائحكم بالتطوير و التبرع بالكتابة فى الاعداد القادمة

العدد الاول

من هنا 

مرفق

تحياتى


----------



## Waleed Morsy (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*ايه الروقان ده يا باشمهندس سيد*

الف مبروك و الى الامام
واضح انك عامل المجلة بروقان بال نحسدك عليه
ربنا معاك
سلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاتة


----------



## sayed00 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور مهندس وليد

ولا روقان ولا شيئ دانا منتظر منكم نصائح كتير

تحياتى


----------



## محمد اشرف محمود (17 ديسمبر 2010)

النشره تمام يا باشمهندس سيد سلام ميزووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## sayed00 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا يا محمد

ياريت تعطيها درجه من 10

و هناك موضوع محتاج منكم رد و هو اسباب الحادث المطروح للمناقشة

منتظر تفاعل الجميع

تحياتى


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 ديسمبر 2010)

نشرة جميلة
أتمنى لك التوفيق أخي سيد


----------



## sayed00 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخى غسان

اتمنى ان تشاركنا مواضيعها فى الاعداد القادمة


----------



## الغريب111 (20 ديسمبر 2010)

يعطيك الف ضرب الف عافية ... مطروح منها المرض ... زائد عليها السعادة ....
وفعلك النشرة منصوب على الفتح ... فتح الله عليك
واكيد انت الفاعل مرفوع بضم جميع اعضاء المنتدى ... ولك مننا احلى احترام وتقدير

اخوك مدرس ريضيات ولغة عربيه ومهندس سلامه مهنيه ...؟! وقولو ماشالله


----------



## sayed00 (20 ديسمبر 2010)

الغريب111 قال:


> يعطيك الف ضرب الف عافية ... مطروح منها المرض ... زائد عليها السعادة ....
> وفعلك النشرة منصوب على الفتح ... فتح الله عليك
> واكيد انت الفاعل مرفوع بضم جميع اعضاء المنتدى ... ولك مننا احلى احترام وتقدير
> 
> اخوك مدرس ريضيات ولغة عربيه ومهندس سلامه مهنيه ...؟! وقولو ماشالله


 

ههههههههههههههه

بارك الله فيك و مشكور على كلامك الجميل

عاوزين رايك الفنى بقى فى المحتوى 

تحياتى


----------

